# please help with my study



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

hi everyone, i am doing a study of the national mouse club and i need some help. if anyone has any past copies of the nmc year book they dont want, could they please get in touch with me. i am willing to pay postage. also the lovely anne tomkins has offered to hand ot questionaires for me at harrogate. if you are not going to harrogate but you are happy to fill out a questionaire for me then could you please send me your e-mail address and i will send you one.

thank yo all so much

rosanna


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

anyone


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

SOMEONE MUST BE ABLE TO HELP


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No need to shout Rosanna :roll: :lol: There are very few NMC members on this forum. I would suggest you write a little article asking for help with your questionaires and include a request for old yearbooks, and submit it to the NMC News. You'll reach people who have yearbooks then.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

sorry, my cap locks were on, i didnt meen for it lol, that is a really good idea tho, thanks


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

here is the write up i have done
Dear fellow members of the national mouse club, some of you may already know that I have decided to do a study of the nmc. My reasons for doing this study are that I feel I need to put something into the club as I have not been able to get to any shows as yet, and so I had an idea to do this study, which I hope to be useful and interesting to both new comers to the club and long standing members. In the study I will be looking at the factors that I feel have contributed to the club becoming what it is today and how we can make it more successful in the future. I will be looking at what counties members live in? Where shows are? Why some varieties have become rare and how others have increased in popularity? Etc. I have done as much as I can with my study at the moment and I cannot move forward without you; the members of the club, all I need are past copies of the nmc year book going back as far as possible, and or past copies of the nmc news (I am willing to pay postage for these and they will be returned as soon as I have finished with them). I also need as many members as possible to fill out a quick questionnaire for me, whether you are a long standing member or you only joined a couple of months ago, I need all the information I can get to make this study as accurate as possible. So if any of you can help me out in any way I would be very grateful, you can find me on the nmc facebook page or send me an e-mail to [email protected]. I plan for this study to be finished by the start of March 2012, once finished it will be available for anyone who would like a copy. If you are going to Harrogate then Anne Tomkins will have copies of the questionnaire printed out for anyone who would like to fill one out for me while they are there. Thank you for reading, I hope to hear from as many of you as possible soon, Rosanna Lear.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

rosanna said:


> Why some varieties have become rare and how others have increased in popularity?


How do you plan to find this out? Surely you can track a decline from the yearbook stats but not the reasons behind it???


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

im asking memebrs what varieties that have own and what their favorite varieties are. i think that this will answer that. and i need year books to also look at as i only have the last 2 years


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually I've been thinking about this since I posted. You can't even show popularity from the yearbooks, only what did the most winning. There could techncially be a hundred people that were showing, say, bandeds, but because they didn't win anything they were not in the yearbook varieties table. Popularity doesn't necessarily equate with winning.

Also, asking people *which *varieties they have kept doesn't tell you *why *they are/aren't popular...


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

all will be reviled once it is finished. the article wont be in the nmc news as i have just been told by the editor


----------

